# no period at all after clomid



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi all, its my first post on here and I just wanted some advice. I had a period on 16th November and took Clomid on days 2-6 had some hot flushes, then cramping day 16, due AF 15th December and had nothing apart from some brown spotting on 19 December. Did a test on 17 December and 20 December negative. Doctor did blood  test Christmas eve and 3 January both negative! Now 28 days late seeing my doctor on Tuesday, any advice??


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, this happened to me too, however I didn't have a period before either  

I think my bits are well and truly wonky  

I started 2nd round without period and now I am theoretically day 18   

I started acupuncture today, most positive I've felt since I started TTC  

Good luck


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

thank you for your reply, I was ovulating on my own and on 30 day cycles too but been try for 18 months, this is my first cycle of Clomid. I have been told not to start the next cycle until I have AF. Will see what my doctor says on Tuesday she has been away so I had to see her stand in.


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

My doc also said start again after AF or if no AF wait til day 36 or 37 can't remember without looking at instructions  , then do hpt, if neg, start clomid


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

There is a small risk that this can happen if you're already ovulating.  Basically you haven't ovulated and hence no af.  Is it your gp or a fertility clinic that has prescribed the Clomid?  Your gp can give you provera or norethisterone to give you a withdrawal bleed so you can start your Clomid again.  To be honest though I'd be rather wary of doing so and perhaps check again with whoever prescribed it.  Although it's common practice to give Clomid in unexplained cases, it of course doesn't make sense to take it when it has caused havoc with your previously regular ovulatory cycle.  Good luck


----------



## butterfly15 (Jan 12, 2013)

thank you for your replies, I was prescribed by the fertility clinic. I am reluctant to take any more at all as l was regular beforehand. I will see what my doc says on Tuesday. we have been referred to the IVF consultant too.


----------

